# My Dad has HAD enough with Sissy..



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't know what to do with Sissy. My dad is tired of "accidents" around the house. She just peed on my parents bed and on the rug... and we did take her out 1.5 hrs ago but it doesn't seem normal to having to go every HOUR. That would ruin someone's life if a dog had to go every hr...you'd get nothing dog. 

I just want to do a survey on how often you take your chi out? 
Sissy weights 9 pounds so she isn't a teacup or small small...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Did you take her to the vet to run a urinalysis? Frequent urination is a sign of a urinary tract infection. If that is what it is, she can't help it. If you've ever had a UTI, you know how painful they are.

But to answer your question, Brody pees about 5-6 times a day. Every few hours.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

what exactly is a few hours? 
2-3-4?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Maybe she is still adjusting to her new environment

I have a fenced in yard...so I let my dogs out about every 2-3 hrs. But I also have a potty pad inside that my girls use.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Every 2-3 hours I let him out to pee.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I 2nd the taking her to a Vet, it isn't common for them to go out every hour unless there is something wrong. I would have her checked by a Vet for a Urinary Tract Infection. My golden retriever gets infections and one of the ways I tell is her having to go out frequently. Zoey my chihuahua probably pees 6-10x a day but she has a potty pad she uses and she also is on steroids for hydrocephalus so that makes it harder for her to hold it. Do you confine her when someone isn't watching her?


----------



## FurKidMommy (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm home most of the time and we have a fenced yard, so mine go out several times a day...I'm guessing 6-9 times a day, but I keep a pad down, also, in case it is needed.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Did you take her to the vet?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My dogs let themselves out every several hours (4-5) through the doggy door. When we didn't have the doggy door I took them out every 3-5 hours depending. Until she is fully trained she should be let out to pee every hour....

But I agree...I'd take her in for a u/a to double check for infection. Actual pee "accidents" are not the dogs fault...they are our fault for not picking up on their need to go or we have failed to train them properly IMO.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Use dog pee pads in the house. That's what I do with my chihuahuas. They go outside sometimes but when it's not convenient to do so, then they use the pee pads! You can get them anywhere.....walmart, drugstores, grocery stores....anywhere! I don't think your dog is that bad....it takes a LOT of patience with dogs, especially chihuahuas! I've had chihuahuas for 16 years, so I kinda know what I'm talking about!:coolwink:


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

I take my Chi & Shih tzus out every hour or so,, my eldest Shih is coming 3 and only needs to go a couple of times a day but her pup who is 10 months needs to go out several times at least and so does my 7 months Chi, Rarely does my young Shih or Chi manage to go all night without having pees or the other, which is a pain, (Keep mop bucket at hand lol ) they do get better though, keep at it taking her out it will get better, xx

Meant to say, ive heard pee pads are good, cant use them myself as my Shih pup rips them to bits as soon as there down:evil4:

They all stay downstairs untill their trained also,, they have nice warm beds and on tiled floors, so easy clean, maybe idea while training not to allow on beds , so as not to upset parents :coolwink:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I ask my dogs if they want to go out every1-2 hrs. If they do they go to the door. They dont always want to go that often. 
Sounds like you might need to go back to basics with her. I'd set your watch and take her out every hour and give her a treat and lots of praise if she goes in the right place. I know it's hard but try to ignore the accidents. I wouldn't let her upstairs either till she gets the hang of it x


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

you are soo lucky rache, that your dogs tell you. Sissy never lets us know.  
so we are totally like W.T.F. But then again we don't yell @ her for peeing in 
the house so we are sort of telling her it's 'okay'. I don't want to yell cuz her 
old owner was a grouch. 

She still runs from us though and hides, which i guess is normal for a timid and shy 
dog but i thought she was making progress when she was playful here when we 
brought her home. 

I don't know myself. I don't really feel "attached" to her as I should be, but sort of 
don't want to see her do back to the shelter. Perhaps i'm not ment to be a
dog owner again. but i feel lonely with out a dog since i don't have any friends. 

we don't have a doggy door. we keep her from going upstairs and downstairs. 


We will call the vet tomorrow as our vet is closed for today. .


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sissy2010 said:


> you are soo lucky rache, that your dogs tell you. Sissy never lets us know.
> so we are totally like W.T.F. But then again we don't yell @ her for peeing in
> the house so we are sort of telling her it's 'okay'. I don't want to yell cuz her
> old owner was a grouch.
> ...


Of course she doesn't let you know. You just got her. She doesn't have a clue where your door is or that walking to it lets you know she needs to go. And it doesn't sound like her old owners trained her at all.

If you don't want her, give her to someone that does. You mention your dad but then you kind of express how you really feel, which makes me think, sure maybe your dad is frustrated, but really it might be you. This is a huge problem with rescues...they just bounce in and out of homes. You have to be committed to bonding with her, committed to training her, and it hasn't been that long. It can take months to bond with a new puppy, let alone an adult. 

It probably took 3+ months for me to bond with my first dog, she was an older puppy from a breeder. It took 4-5 months for me to feel 'bonded' with both of my boys. I still don't feel bonded to my husband's dog, but she's part of the family and I take the same care of her as I do the others.

A 9 lb dog should be able to hold it for at least 4 hours is my guess. Laurel who is 11 lbs only goes out 3x a day. 

To be honest, I wonder if she just isn't what you were expecting? A rescue is much more than just a "free" or an "adopted animal". Its much more of a commitment 99% of the time than a new puppy is....and a new puppy is a TON OF WORK!

She NEEDS to be crate trained in order to potty train her. That will take months, possibly.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I take Mine out ever 3 hours or so .. but they sleep for about 10 hours at night without having to go to the washroom.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I just don't know any more. I guess it's because i just miss my old dog alittle, and i know nothing or no one can replace him. I do love sissy, i love her kisses and her excitement to see me when i get home. There is always someone home to look after her. but it's the "going" that is really bugging the **** out of me...along with the running when i just want to pet her. Oy. 

I just i'm just having an "off" day. I do have my days and i believe this is one of "them."


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

I know that it is very frustrating when they are not toilet trained......how old is she and how long have you had her?


----------



## Beabble (Jan 1, 2011)

I haven't read through this whole thread, but I was just wondering, have you tried using puppy pads?


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

You can't take it out on Sissy because you're having an off day and you need to make that decision before she gets sent back to the shelter.

To answer the outside question: I take mine out in the morning around 9, again in the afternoon between 2-3, again 6 and usually around 11 - this is generally the same every day that I work, on weekends we do go out more frequently. Gretel will let me know when she needs out but Godric will not.

It takes MONTHS to train some dogs and some aren't ever 100% trained, you just have to put in the work. You can't expect her to be trained just because you want her to be, and yes - she'll pee every hour on the hour till it clicks that you are taking her outside to do that. 

Godric is 7 months old and he's still peeing every hour, we have pads inside for him to use since he can't hold it like Gretel can but he understands when we go outside it's time to pee.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

Sissy is 3 years old (will be 4 April 30th, 2011). 
We had her since December 1, 2010. 

We have tried puppy pads...won't go near them. Grrr. 
She is not crate trained. she sleeps with me and never has had an accident at night. 

She has a vet appointment TOMORROW at 1:40pm.   . I'm happy to have an apointment. (i thought they would be closed at this time... i guess i was wrong).


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sissy2010 said:


> Sissy is 3 years old (will be 4 April 30th, 2011).
> We had her since December 1, 2010.
> 
> We have tried puppy pads...won't go near them. Grrr.
> ...


If you can't watch her every move you'll need to crate her, otherwise you're going to have accidents till she learns.

Potty pads take getting used to, but definitely rule out the urinary infection and go from there.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> You can't take it out on Sissy because you're having an off day and you need to make that decision before she gets sent back to the shelter.
> 
> To answer the outside question: I take mine out in the morning around 9, again in the afternoon between 2-3, again 6 and usually around 11 - this is generally the same every day that I work, on weekends we do go out more frequently. Gretel will let me know when she needs out but Godric will not.
> 
> ...




I totally agree my youngest is 9 months old and now very rarely has any accidents. Not every dog is the same and if she has had a very unsettled life she needs to feel secure.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know I shouldn't take it out on Sissy... 
i'm not really thinking about taking her back. it's more my dad. I love sissy to death although i still miss my old dog. I will give it 2-3-4 more months with her. 

I don't Take it out on her phsyically or emotionally. I just leave the room shes in and scream when i have my off days. I'm all lovey dovey towards her. lol. 
As a matter of fact i wasn't all attached to my first dog at first and he soon became my baby... which sissy will become because she's more attached to me then the rest of the family. (awww). 

I know i have sounded like i am thinking about giving her back but 98% of it is just "talk" while the other 2% is my dad... i don't want to see her go..


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sissy2010 said:


> I know I shouldn't take it out on Sissy...
> i'm not really thinking about taking her back. it's more my dad. I love sissy to death although i still miss my old dog. I will give it 2-3-4 more months with her.
> 
> I don't Take it out on her phsyically or emotionally. I just leave the room shes in and scream when i have my off days. I'm all lovey dovey towards her. lol.
> ...



Well from the sounds of it you live with your father and unfortunately i'm sure he has the final say so if you want Sissy to stay you need to be proactive in taking care of her, and that includes seeing through on her training. 

Be warned, it will take time. And Negative-Reinforcement wont help you, don't scold her, don't let your father scold her etc. take responsibility for her and help her learn.


No one here wants to hear about a dog with an unstable future, but if you think you're inept to take care of her you should seek out some assistance in reinforcing your training.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

She just needs to get use to her new home. Sorta like when we moved to our new place, Shayley has been with me since she was ready to go home as a pup but when we got to our new place she didn't have a clue where the new door was to let me know. So I took it into my own hands and said "Shay you gotta go potty?" Rather she did or not she would follow me to the door and she got use to seeing me go to THAT door and hearing the word POTTY.....she didn't have any accidents because well, she was already potty trained and would whine but at the same time she still needed a fresh retrain to find the new door. Your little Sissy just needs time. She's a dog, they do have accidents.....I would still take her to the vet just in case. I would train her like you're training a puppy. I'm not sure how old she is I skipped through some posts but if she's not a puppy, start her off like one. She's brand new.


----------



## DwalisGems (Mar 9, 2010)

Sissy2010 said:


> Sissy is 3 years old (will be 4 April 30th, 2011).
> We had her since December 1, 2010.
> 
> We have tried puppy pads...won't go near them. Grrr.
> ...



So you have only had her for just over a month, thats not much time for a dog that has had the start in life like she has. 

You need to show her what you want her to do hun, if it takes you letting her out every hour then do that. By you saying that she runs from you and hides tells me that she is very unsettled with her surroundings which may cause her to do this and when she does yours and your dads reaction doesnt help at all because you are not telling her she is doing wrong. You dont need to punish her hard just tell her no and put her straight out, do this every time so she learns and look out for signs of her 'going', as soon as she wakes up, 10-15 mins after she has eaten, when she starts walking around sniffing. She sounds like she needs attention and only you can give that to her hun.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

we don't yell or show emotions when she hides, we just "give up" and let her come to us sometimes. 
our home, our living quarters are on the 2nd floor (first floor is nice hard wood floor) so we have a gate near the steps. she really never goes by the gate except when the cat is there. 
she is used to going right when she wakes up. 

she is timid and shy, so her emotions towards us are still curiousity.... but with total strangers she is more timid and shy "barks at them."

I'm sort of looking forward to tomorrow cuz i'll find out whether it's an infection or something else. I think it is an infection though but she has no other symptoms then peeing every where.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Hang in there and keep trying with her. Rescues of all breeds are a tougher choice to deal with. My rescue Shetland Sheepdog actually took 8 months before he figured out not to pee in the house, but now he will hold it until he goes outside. I have had my 
chi girl since she was 10 weeks old and she still occasionally has an accident, but she is learning. She is 18 months old.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

This is such a common misconception with adopting an older dog. Older dogs aren't always trained. Many require as much, if not more work, than a new puppy. And MANY MANY MANY dogs will never EVER "ask" to be let out to go to the bathroom. Most of the time they just get better at holding it in. Our old lab we let out only 3 times during the day to potty & he did perfectly fine on this schedule for years. The only way she'll learn to go outside to potty & NOT inside is if you (same with a puppy) catch her in the act of going, lift her up IMMEDIATELY & take her to where you want her to go saying a key word (pee pee outside is what we use) while doing so & when she then goes outside...praise her like mad. If she is allowed to have an accident inside w/o correction...it is one more time she peed inside & she thinks it's OK because she wasn't told otherwise. Same as a puppy...the key is catching them in the act of an "accident". So yes, take her out every hour & watch her like a hawk. And I say that literally...do not take your eyes off her in the house! She can NOT be allowed any more "accidents" otherwise you will get nowhere with her. If you catch her 100% of the time she will learn...quickly...what you expect of her. If you can't watch her 100%...put her in a crate. It doesn't matter if she's never been crate trained...crate train her! She can & will learn.  She's an older dog...she's not incapable of learning & adjusting to a new lifestyle. 

To expect her to replace your old dog is a bad idea & impossible. A new dog could never do that. This is who she is. You need to help her adjust to her new lifestyle because she is starting over. Good thing is dogs are very adaptive creatures. They just need VERY clear direction on which way to go & how to act. If you provide that with patience & persistence & routine...she will get there.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Presuming she is healthy, you can nip this in the bud today. She simply has too much freedom. Now, this will sound preachy but it is only because I have failed many times with housebreaking, so I really am not being judgemental. It's just what I have learned. 

Put a leash on the dog all the time inside and out. Tether the dog to you or someone else that can watch them. She needs to learn where you want her to go and where you do not. If she is tied to you, you are right there and can notice those pre-pee moments and quickly take her out. When you can't watch her, she is crated, period. Never, ever give her the opportunity to have an accident. If she squats while you are watching, quickly pick her up and sternly say no and place her immediately where you want her to go. They really do get it pretty quickly this way and it immediately eliminates any issues from your dad because the accidents will stop right now. Good luck. It will be hard for a little while but she will get it. The key is not to give her much freedom until she has shown she has earned it and little bits at a time.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

flippedstars said:


> Of course she doesn't let you know. You just got her. She doesn't have a clue where your door is or that walking to it lets you know she needs to go. And it doesn't sound like her old owners trained her at all.
> 
> If you don't want her, give her to someone that does. You mention your dad but then you kind of express how you really feel, which makes me think, sure maybe your dad is frustrated, but really it might be you. This is a huge problem with rescues...they just bounce in and out of homes. You have to be committed to bonding with her, committed to training her, and it hasn't been that long. It can take months to bond with a new puppy, let alone an adult.
> 
> ...


This is such good advice. And thank you Flipped for saying all this. It takes a very special person to adopt/rescue. Generally, you never know what the background was, and sometimes these poor babies come with a lot of baggage. Sounds as though this little one was treated badly. And yes, I would think crate training would be the way to go, although with an older dog that can really be a challenge. She needs to be confined to one room (ideally tile or linoleum) when she not on your lap. They only have these accidents generally when they are not being watched.


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

Buster had the same problem. He would go outside and then come back in the house and pee on something. We took him to the vet and he did have a urinary tract infection. The vet gave him a shot of antibiotics and he is doing great. We haven't had any accidents since. At least it is a place to start. Good luck!


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

One of my pugs (a rescue) came to us with major incontinence issues that of course we knew nothing about prior to bringing her home. We had her checked by the vet and no UTI, but it kept happening, to the point where she would be sitting in your lap and just let go. Uuugghh!!!! Warm wet lap! 

We bought her some clothe doggie diapers from an online site, and would put maxi pads in them to absorb any accidents and she wore them whenever she was free in the house (ie not crated).

Eventually our vet told us about a medicine that we could give her that helps control urinary incontinence in dogs! We give it to her once a week, and she is great now!! We only put the diaper on her when we have company, as she gets excited and piddle. I don't have the name of the med in front of me, but can look it up for you if you need it... (it is downstairs right now). 

If there is no infection and the vet determines it is an incontinence issue, this may be an option.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

aww poor sissy I hope you don't get rid of her potty training is A LOT of work sometimes it took like 2 years for me to get Ninja completely potty trained because he would lift his leg in the house DAILY even though he was neutered and we wanted to get him off the pee pads and fully house trained he would keep going where the pad used to be. We literally took him out every hour if he had an accident every 30 mins! He now is 100% house trained he asks to go outside everyday he sometimes will still poop in the house where the pad used to be if it's really cold or windy outside (he's scared of wind). Life is so much happier but it took a lot of patience and work I live at home too my mom would scream at me daily every time he had an accident I seriously got to the point where I felt like I would have to give him up too but I just kept at it and worked with him everyday got my parents to help take him out while I was out and it paid off in the end! He is my best friend in the entire world and \i could NEVER picture my life without him! I should mention we also crated him while we were out so he couldn't mark anything, now I lock him in my room and if he starts marking on the corner of the dresser I crate him when I am out. Part of his marking problem I think is bc I have 2 unspayed females he rarely marks now but the females are both being spayed in march so it should end completely. I have faith that if you put in the hard work it will pay off and you will enjoy sissy so much more! You have a long road ahead of you but it is worth it I promise!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

tricializ said:


> presuming she is healthy, you can nip this in the bud today. She simply has too much freedom. Now, this will sound preachy but it is only because i have failed many times with housebreaking, so i really am not being judgemental. It's just what i have learned.
> 
> Put a leash on the dog all the time inside and out. Tether the dog to you or someone else that can watch them. She needs to learn where you want her to go and where you do not. If she is tied to you, you are right there and can notice those pre-pee moments and quickly take her out. When you can't watch her, she is crated, period. Never, ever give her the opportunity to have an accident. If she squats while you are watching, quickly pick her up and sternly say no and place her immediately where you want her to go. They really do get it pretty quickly this way and it immediately eliminates any issues from your dad because the accidents will stop right now. Good luck. It will be hard for a little while but she will get it. The key is not to give her much freedom until she has shown she has earned it and little bits at a time.


excellent help and information for a lot of us and sissy, thankyou


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd deinately get her to the vet it's not normal it's quite satthat you posted about this lat week and she's still doing it uti are so painful and you are constantly on the loo!!!

I think you were expecting an easy ride tbh remember when they are in sheter they go where they aee so have no training it's you and your families responsibility to train her.

I would crate train her she can obv hold it if she's not going during the night give her access to one room and a time and until you get her to the vet and fixed coz if she does have a uti she's gonna continue to want to pee all the time until it's gone!!! You need to take her out hourly If you really want to keep her you will take the responsibility to do it. Yes its inconvenient and annoying but until you get to the root of the problem this is what you need o do you also need to get rid of all the urine smells a she will think it's a toilet!

My youngest is 7 months old and hadn't had any accidents for 3 months then last week she peed on my rug twice things happen! Mine stand by the back Door and bark when they want to go out!

Were not lucky they do that we worked hard to train our dogs and took them out hourly and stayed with them til they went you then extend the time!!

Mine use to eat then stay in their crates for 20 mins then I'd take them out and they would go I would honestly look Into this

With regards to the bond I said it in your other thread but she is not a replacement for you old dog sees an individual she needs to bond with you it takes time we don't all have an instant connection with our dogs it takes time it took me over a month to feel the same way about my youngest as I do my oldest it takes time ad honestly whilst you keep dwelling on the past you are not going to do sissy any good I feel quite sorry for er tbh! 

I would sit down with your family and devise a plan to all get together on training her it's a household responsibility if you guys don't help her you'll end up resenting her more and the poor dog doesn't know where se should go yet


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I hope you have the patience to deal with Sissy. All this advice for you is excellent! A month or so is not very much time to deal with anything! You have to give it a lot longer to see even small positive results. Most of us who have given you this advice have been there and done that. :coolwink: Learn from us and Sissy will be an excellent little dog who deserves a good break now!:love5:


----------



## jjv3189 (Dec 13, 2010)

My chi is 9 months old and we take him out three times a day, or more if he asks. Usually its 3-4 times a day. Once at 5:30am after his breakfast, once around noon, then at bedtime 10:30pm. Sometimes he will have to go out after his dinner at 4pm and he will let me know.


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wanted to add that although Alfie is pretty excellent with toilet training he NEVER actually asks to go out. He is good because he will hold and hold for as long as he can until he does get let out, but if I miss the signs he will just go in the house when he can't hold on anymore, he won't go to the garden door and ask to be let out. 

For reference Alfie is 11 months old and weighs 4 lbs 10 oz. On an average day when I work he goes out at about 6.30am, then I come home to let him out again at about 11.45am. He then goes out again when I return at about 3.20pm, then probably again at about 6.30pm and then before bed at about 10pm (with an extra garden visit sometimes in the evening). 

We very rarely have accidents, and when we do they are much more common when we are at home and around the house rather than when he is alone, and they are mostly my fault because I've missed the signals that he needs to go. The most common sign with Alfie is restless pacing backwards and forwards.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

SISSY UPDATE!!!

Just got back from the vets... No UTI, but...
he did find that the urine is Abnormally Diluted.

So he gave us antibiotics for at least 1-2 weeks and will have to give him another sample. 

Sissy was quite timid and scared around the vet and nurses. She had to be mussled because the last time we had her anywhere new (which was a nursing home) she tried to nip an old lady. . Since she gives no warnings she had to mussled. She also got a little butt bath cuz she peed and pooed all over her self. and her nails got clipped. 

all came to $138.69....Ouch.. But well worth it. 
(nails and bath were free.  )

As for all this great advice that is given to me, I will sure to use it. She isn't going anywhere if i can help it. I am more attached to her then i thought when i was waiting in the vets office... i was quite worried.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

Does she only pee in certain areas in the house?

We rescued Lily in Aug. 2010. She will be 2yo on Friday and she is 9lbs as well. She does not ask for the door ever. We take her out around 7am, 3pm and one last time between 7-11pm. If there is alot of excitement going on we will take her out more often. However, she will pee on our sons bed or our daughters clothes (left on the floor). I have no idea why she does this. We just keep their door closed. 

When we first brought her home I fully expected to potty train her so I treated her like a new puppy. My family never used crates before (my dad doesn't believe in them so this forum helped me alot!) so I did what I knew. I picked her up whenever she woke up, carried her out and put her on the grass, told her to pee. After she was done playing, I again picked her up and carried her out to the grass. And again after she was done eating or after ever drink, picked her up and carried her to the grass. Now she just walks out on the leash when we take her potty.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That seems really expensive to me!! Ouch


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad she went to the vet. 

So there was bacteria in her urine? Otherwise why did they prescribe antibiotics?

Dilute urine makes me think of cushings disease or diabetes. 

I hope she recovers well over the next few weeks. Keep us posted.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

In NJ that price is normal. It costs me $70 just to walk in the door. Add a test and antibiotics and the price is pretty good. I hope Sissy feels better and you are able to train her successfully.Good Luck!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

It could be that she's drinking too much water, which is a good indication of diabetes. Was there any glucose in her urine?

Pedro is a rescue. He will always, always be a _work in progress._ We were told he wasn't housetrained, but that hasn't been an issue at all - we just started taking him out on a regular basis, praising and rewarding and making a huge ordeal out of it when he went, and that was that. He now goes to the door, and if I'm not in the room, he will come and get me. It's a very distinctive whine that he gives when he needs to go potty. He was 3 years old when we got him. He was abused, so our challenge is conquering the fear aggression that he exhibits around men and children. We've had him for 6 months, and he's come a very long way, but I still have to be on my toes and very aware of his reactions to others. He'd be fine going out 3 or 4 times a day, but he gets the opportunity more often than that because there is a pup in the house. He would stay in a crate peacefully when I couldn't watch him, but there is no need. Pedro would not go to anyone besides my daughter and myself when we first got him. Now, he's grown to love the entire family - except for my very tall, very tattooed son. We're working on that relationship! 

Gracie was also a rescue - she was turned over to them because her first owners "couldn't do anything with her" - which translated to both housetraining issues and behavior issues. She's still a pup (8 months old now) and I truly believe her previous owners just didn't know how to deal with spirited puppies. We've had her for 3 months. She's totally housetrained, and we love the puppy antics. She needs to go outside more often than Pedro - she drinks more, and her bladder is smaller. We take her out every hour and a half to two hours, and she is in her crate when we can't watch her. 

Nothing has been easy with either of them, but I knew that, going into it. Both are doing fantastic, and I wouldn't trade either of them for the most well behaved dog on earth. 

I'm glad you took her to the vet.


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

it's not diabetes. (thank god)
and it's not alot of other big word things either... (lol)
he thinks its something to do with kidneys. 
There was nothing in her urine other then it was abnormally diluted. She's on antibiotics until the thing is empty and then i have to get a sample. somehow.. (any tips on how to retrieve a sample?)


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You can tape a small plastic paper plate onto a broom handle or similar and then slip it under her when she squats.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

My golden retriever has abnormally dilute urine, she has a condition called Diabetes Insipidus (its' NOT the insulin kind), she is unable to concentrate her urine herself. We have to give her a shot twice a day of Desmopressin which makes it so she can concentrate her urine normally. She was peeing quite a bit & drinking GALLONS of water to the point she'd throw up before she was diagnosed.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Off topic but I love your new Siggy Heather!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, 
Im glad its not something series and sissy will be ok. 

For now you can use a belly band for her when she is in the house. Than remove it every hour when taking her out and give her a treat when she does pee out. Than put the belly band back and just repeat the proses every hour. 

Dogs can feel whats inside you. Ether its anger frustration, sadness, atc. So even if you smile and look happy she can sense your not. And that could cos her to run from you. There are kids when there scared they pee. So who knows maybe thats what she does when she is scared. 

Since she is a rescue she probably had a bad experiences with her last owner or maybe even had more than one. 
But sadly she cant tell you what she went thro. So this is were you come in. 
She will trust you but it will take some time. Just be there for her. And don't force her to play or to come to you. She will be the one to decide when she is ready. 
Training is really good. It seems it will take a bit of time.

She will come around and she will love you on conditionally but to get there it will take work.  
Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

i hope she gets better with the antibiotics!! my french mastiff has had a few uti's recently just for the urine sample which I collected myself cost $50 then the exam fee then the meds vets are always a scam but they do get to the root of the problem generally! 

for my mastiff we just use a sterile container that we boiled in hot water and then slipped it under her when she pees.


----------

